# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Hành Trình Chinh Phục Đam'bri

## dulichnt

Thăng hoa, cảm xúc tuyệt vời. Đó là những giây phút mà chúng tôi có được khi tham gia hành trình chinh phục Đam’bri tại Bảo Lộc – Lâm Đồng.
Khi nhận được tin chinh phục Đam’bri vào ngày 18.12, tôi vội vàng sắp xếp công việc để được tham gia chương trình này. Rạng sáng ngày 17.12 tôi đã có mặt tại Sài Gòn, cùng gặp gỡ các anh chị em của các công ty lữ hành du lịch, nhà hàng, khách sạn từ mọi miền đất nước đến đây để được chinh phục, giao lưu học hỏi và được là chính bản thân mình.
Tại caphe Maya trên đường Nguyễn Huệ, tôi được gặp mặt tất cả mọi người, mà thường ngày tôi chỉ được nói chuyện và trao đổi trên internet, tất cả dường như rất thân thuộc, không có sự xa lạ mặc dù chỉ gặp mặt nhau lần đầu tiên. Lần đầu tiên Ngọc được gặp bé Trang – Kingservices travel, chị Tú Trinh – DL Thanh Niên, chị Trang – Viettrip travel Đà Nẵng, anh Vương – Datraco travel Đà Nẵng, anh Hoà – King restaurant Huế, anh Châu Quốc Vinh, Minh Ngọc – VEC Sài Gòn, Phượng – Riverside resort Hội An, chị Dung – Lữ hành việt, Ngọc Dung – Ngọc Thu Hotel Sóc Trăng, anh Hưng – VietCam travel, Ngọc có cảm giác như người 1 nhà dù chỉ lần đầu tiên gặp mặt tại đây, mọi người vui vẻ nói chuyện cùng nhau, trao đổi những name card ( mà chúng tôi gọi vui đó là “ spam card”) câu chuyện được chúng tôi sôi nổi tranh luận đến quá trưa gần 1h chiều mà chưa ai có cảm giác đói vì không khí rất vui vẻ và ấm cúng thân thương nên chúng tôi chẳng ai muốn đứng dậy ra về. Cuối cùng chúng tôi hẹn nhau lúc 18h30 đến nhà hàng Hồ Gia để hàn huyên với nhau trước giờ xuất phát chinh phục Đam’bri.
Đúng 18h30 tôi và bé Tiên có mặt tại nhà hàng Hồ Gia sớm nhất, dự định họp mặt mọi người cùng trao đổi, ra mắt với tất cả các thành viên mới. Đón chúng tôi là anh Thanh – Hồ Gia, tay bắt mặt mừng vì lâu ngày quá anh em mới có dịp gặp nhau. Khoảng 30 phút sau, Dung và chị Tú Trinh, chị Dung, chị Bằng, anh Toàn , anh Cương, Bửu – Fiditour, anh Hoà, bạn An – Hanabeach resort, anh Sơn và Như – Du lịch Mai Linh, đặc biệt còn có sự góp mặt của Mai Chí Thạch – XPC cũng cùng đến nhà hàng Hồ Gia góp mặt giao lưu cùng với nhau trong niềm hân hoan vui sướng. Sau khi thưởng thức những món ăn đặc sản đồng quê của nhà hàng Hồ Gia ngon tuyệt vời chúng tôi lại chia tay nhau để ngày mai có mặt tại nhà hát lớn Tp.HCM cùng chinh phục Đam’bri. Ai ai trong chúng tôi cũng thầm tiếc nuối vì thời gian trôi quá nhanh nên chúng tôi không chia sẻ hết những niềm vui và nỗi buồn của mình trong thời gian qua. Nhưng chúng tôi cũng thầm hẹn với nhau, sẽ có nhiều dịp cùng hàn huyên tâm sự cùng anh Thanh và nhà hàng Hồ Gia.
Sau một thời gian quá dài tôi không tham gia những chương trình chinh phục những thử thách này nên tâm trạng luôn hồi hộp và bâng khuâng không thể nào ngủ được. Sáng ngày 18.12 tôi dậy lúc đồng hồ mới có 3h sáng. Tôi chuẩn bị hành trang đề chuẩn bị đến địa điểm đã hẹn cùng với mọi người. 
Trước mặt tôi là nhà hát lớn Tp.HCM, nhưng tôi thật bất ngờ vì thấy tất cả mọi người đã có mặt khá là đông đủ mặt dù thời gian để cho mọi người tập trung còn rất thoải mái, Ngọc vô cùng ngạc nhiên, hỏi ra mới biết rằng tất cả mọi người ai ai cũng rất hồi hộp đợi chờ chuyến đi này rất là nhiều nên cũng không tránh khỏi việc đến sớm hơn dự định.
Khoảng 6h xe khởi hành tiến về Bảo Lộc trong cuộc hành trình của Ngọc đến Đam’bri kéo dài khoảng 4 tiếng đồng hồ, tâm trạng lúc ở trên xe, Ngọc có cảm giác thật lạ kỳ. Trong lòng nôn nóng, hồi hộp và đan xen nhiều trạng thái cung bậc tình cảm khác nhau mà chính Ngọc cũng không thể giải thích được. Thật là 1 chặng đường khá dài nhưng nghĩ đến những giá trị đích thực mà chúng tôi sắp mang lại cho tất cả mọi người nên mình cảm thấy thật tràn đầy nhiệt huyết để tiến đến đích cuối cùng.
Khi tất cả mọi người đã đầy đủ trên xe, anh Cương – Star travel, đại diện cho tất cả mọi người có đôi lời nói về mục đích chuyến đi ngày hôm nay, với tinh thần đoàn kết, giao lưu học hỏi, hỗ trợ chia sẻ nhau về thị trường và được là chính mình. Trong chuyến chinh phục ngày hôm nay có sự góp mặt rất nhiều công ty du lịch, nhà hàng, khách sạn của mọi miền đất nước cũng quy tụ về đây gồm có các tỉnh thành sau :
- Khu vực Sài Gòn : Star travel; Kingservices travel; Vacation travel; Viet Cam travel; Du lịch Thanh Niên, Du lịch Thanh Niên Xung Phong; Viettrust travel; Rồng Á Châu; Du lịch Sen Vàng Bình Dương; VEC – quảng cáo truyền hình HTVC
- Khu vực miền Tây : Mai Linh Cần Thơ travel; Eden travel Cần Thơ; Hotel Ngọc Thu Sóc Trăng.
- Khu vực miền Trung : Viettrip travel Đà Nẵng, Datraco Đà Nẵng, Royal resort Quy Nhơn; Riverside resort Hội An; King Restaurant Huế
- Khu vực miền Bắc : Du lịch Thanh Niên – Hà Nội
Mọi người lần lượt giới thiệu về mình, về công ty hiện đang công tác và những thế mạnh của công ty của mình, nhằm tạo sự thân thiện, nâng cao tinh thần đoàn kết, tương trợ của những công ty với nhau, để dần định hướng đưa nền du lịch Việt Nam nâng lên tầm cao mới với những phong cách làm việc phục vụ chuyên nghiệp và đẳng cấp mới.
Trên suốt hành trình đến Đam’bri cả đoàn luôn luôn vui vẻ và nhộn nhịp trong những bài hát vui của 2 đội chia trên xe, cùng hát với nhau những bài hát về địa điểm thành phố, tỉnh thành trên toàn quốc, cùng thể hiện tinh thần đoàn kết của đội mình, dù đường xa mệt mỏi do thức dậy sớm nhưng ai ai cũng ánh lên niềm vui, nụ cười trên môi và những hăng say trên chặng đường dài.
Đến 17h30, sau khi hoàn thành xong đội cuối cùng vượt qua bức tường lưới cũng là lúc phần 1 kết thúc tốt đẹp. Các thành viên nghỉ ngơi và cùng hân hoan với những kết quả của mình.
Sự kiện chinh phục Đam’bri tại Bảo Lộc đã khép lại, cũng là lúc thời điểm giao thoa của năm cũ và năm mới cũng sắp đến, tạo cho chúng tôi càng cảm thấy thật hạnh phúc, ấm cúng, gần gũi và hoà chung nhịp đập với tất cả mọi người có mặt tại đây. Đó là thời khắc đáng nhớ nhất, những giây phút thăng hoa nhất mà trong cuộc đời của mỗi còn người khó có thể có được...
Tất cả đã thành công tốt đẹp.

----------

